# Whos hiring 911 in southern ca??



## tgamboa (Nov 20, 2008)

I know amr and care ambulance aint hiring. just got my emt card ready to work.  Wheres a good place that they will give u medical benefits right away?


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Nov 20, 2008)

well I dont know about all companies, but from what i know of most companies is they wont give you medical benefits right away, there is usually a six month waiting period before any of your benefits kick in. This is based on assuming your talking about things like medical insurance. so good luck finding a company that gives benefits right off the bat cause ive never heard of that happnen, not get in EMS but any profession that gives benefits.


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 20, 2008)

TheMowingMonk said:


> This is based on assuming your talking about things like medical insurance. so good luck finding a company that gives benefits right off the bat cause ive never heard of that happnen, not get in EMS but any profession that gives benefits.



Hospitals down here will start benefits on the first day of hire.

OP: Where exactly in SoCal are you looking for work? LA, Orange or San Diego County?


----------



## tgamboa (Nov 20, 2008)

*La county*

Looking in La county


----------



## Code 3 (Nov 20, 2008)

Did you check with Schaefer Ambulance Service and Westmed/McCormick Ambulance Service?


----------



## Sapphyre (Nov 21, 2008)

I second Code 3 with Cole/Shaffer and Westmed/McCormick, those are the only other 911 companies I know of in LA county, not entirely sure if they're hiring or not.  You can also try up the hill, in Victorville/Hesperia, some of the fire departments there do their own transports.  Anyone that hires full time will give benefits, but, most of the transport companies do a 3-6 month waiting period.  It's really not that bad.  Alternatively, there's ER tech at some of the hospitals.


----------

